# DS #DSi 0101: Mario vs. Donkey Kong Mini-Land Mayhem! (USA)



## Chanser (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6610^^


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 14, 2010)

YES! It's out!


----------



## outgum (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh Snap! Looking for it now!


----------



## void03 (Nov 14, 2010)

Finally xD
was wondering when this would be released.
let's hope it works for the flashcarts!

Edit:
Well.. i think the game works for wood r4 1.16
but graphical glitches. ie mini marios with the look of missingo (back in the days of pokemon red and blue game boy)
Apart from that, i think its playable xD


----------



## signz (Nov 14, 2010)

I still prefer the Arcade and the Game Boy one over those...
Will test it tho.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 14, 2010)

The boxart says "All New Levels"...
I should bloody well hope so!


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 14, 2010)

Strange AP 0_o
Invisible characters rofl xD


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 14, 2010)

You really managed to find it ?
I can't and there is no filename or .nfo


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 14, 2010)

lapatateinc said:
			
		

> You really managed to find it ?
> I can't and there is no filename or .nfo


Yeah I found it at my favorite site >.<
Works fine on Cyclods with the "invisible character" AP, need an hex edit I think.

EDIT : BTW it's multi 3, english, french and spanish.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 14, 2010)

What if it's not AP, but just a bad dump?


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 14, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> lapatateinc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm thanks.

Can we ( or I ) just have the filename ? xD


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 14, 2010)

So,it's out now.Looks pretty good.But since theres an AP,guess i'll do a third playthrough of Lufia DS while I wait..Can't find any other good DS games right now.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 14, 2010)

Managed to find it. Will try once its finished downloading.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 14, 2010)

works on dstwo in clean mode (no lines/glitch)
but there's 2 different dump so I'm gonna try the other one too


----------



## Etalon (Nov 14, 2010)

Works fine on Akaio 1.8.1 AP Bypass On


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 14, 2010)

Has glitched up Mini Marios on R4 Wood 1.16.Well,back to Lufia DS.unless theres another good DS game.I havent beat yet.xP(Can't play Golden Sun Dark Dawn very well in japanese.)


----------



## gregoryh (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh no, MarioKartMaster is reading this post as well. Here we go again !


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2010)

MarioKartMaster said:
			
		

> So, let me get this straight. On GBATemp, we are allowed to discuss pirating games (this thread alone hints at piracy)... but we cannot request a link or provide a link to a pirated game. wtf?



Yes.

Talking about pirating is not illegal. Giving links to pirated stuff is illegal.

One lets us stay open, the other gets us shut down.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 14, 2010)

MarioKartMaster said:
			
		

> So, let me get this straight. On GBATemp, we are allowed to discuss pirating games (this thread alone hints at piracy)... but we cannot request a link or provide a link to a pirated game. wtf?



this is for game discussion only, not sharing pirated games/roms


----------



## outgum (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, ive found it, will do some testing with M3 and Acekard in a sec


----------



## iFish (Nov 14, 2010)

Too many games I wanna play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, very excited.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 14, 2010)

The game complains when you shut down the DS! Love it!


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 14, 2010)

Confirmed not working for CycloDS B.4, invisible minis. And stealth mode gives two white screens.

EDIT : Exact same thing with CycloDS 1.59 Stable

#2 : Working with slowdowns on DeSmume on a pretty decent computer. No AP sign for now


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 14, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Too many games I wanna play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played most of the DS games that are good this year.(The ones I think is good,that is.)

Last ones for this year looks like just this and Golden Sun Dark Dawn.Oh,and Duke Nukem Critical Mass if it really does come out this year.

I haven't found very good DS games this year.Wario Ware DIY was good,and a few others were,but not many.

The Wii has had a great year. And still more good games to come.

EDIT:There I go again going off topic.xP

Okay,anyway..


Game looks great,and is pretty good.Played the first stage,but wont play any more intill an AP.Hard to play with the glitched up sprites.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 14, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> The game complains when you shut down the DS! Love it!



"OW! MY HEAD!"

It's weird, I just put this game on my card to test the AP, didn't touch the AAP on AKAIO 1.8.1, but it seems to be working just fine...


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 14, 2010)

Love Mario Vs. Donkey Kong! In the DSiWare one, Mario goes, "Hey, come back here! You beat the monkey?" But anyways gonna try it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 14, 2010)

Nvm, game froze on the third level with AAP off.


----------



## outgum (Nov 14, 2010)

I cant find my freaking Acekard!!!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 14, 2010)

i found it yay
ill wait for a fix or until beyblade metal fusion comes out


----------



## outgum (Nov 14, 2010)

not working on my m3i zero using latest m3dsreal, just a black screen on start up


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wait, is this DSi enchanced? How would we know and what does it do? (if it even is DSi enchanced)


----------



## RoMee (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think it's DSi enhanced


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 15, 2010)

Works Flawlessly on Supercard DSTWO

Wow, cannot select it on Supercard Dstwo


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

The file I had was "dsi 0096" or something like that.

DSi0096 - Mario vs Donkey Kong Mini-land Mayhem!

to be exact.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

link11510 said:
			
		

> Works Flawlessly on Supercard DSTWO
> 
> Wow, cannot select it on Supercard Dstwo



try clean mode

I'm on 1-7 and it's working fine


----------



## Etalon (Nov 15, 2010)

There are already 5 Nintendo levels available via download.

Is a 512 kb savefile big enough?


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 15, 2010)

I guess eventually we'll find out what the enchancement thing is.
Edit: Actually mine is DSi 0096 also.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 15, 2010)

Did anyone get this working on the DStwo. It's not loading in clean mode for me and it freezes after the intro in patch mode.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 15, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> link11510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I renamed the file and it works.

Mini Mario is messed up...


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 15, 2010)

Doesn't even launch on EZFlash-Vi. On Kernal 3.0 OB2 or OB3, it freezes at the last launch step, never actually going into the game. >.<

Guess I just gotta wait for a patch.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

link11510 said:
			
		

> I renamed the file and it works.
> 
> Mini Mario is messed up...



rename??

IDK, it working fine for me in clean mode

@MarcusRaven
did you try it in special mode??


----------



## ayaka_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Doesn't even launch on EZFlash-Vi. On Kernal 3.0 OB2 or OB3, it freezes at the last launch step, never actually going into the game. >.<
> 
> Guess I just gotta wait for a patch.


Have you tried with special mode?? because with the past Kernel update (OB2) some games run fine on this mode.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 15, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> link11510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's special mode?


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 15, 2010)

no matter what I tried couldn't set it to run in clean mode. I can highlight a different ROM, press (X) and the option pops up but not for this game so I'll try renaming it.

Edit: got it working but I renamed the game to   Mland Mhem.nds  cause taking away the numbers at the beginning didn't work.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 15, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> rename??
> 
> IDK, it working fine for me in clean mode
> 
> ...



What? Special mode, clean mode, patched mode??? Rename the file???

I thought Supercard is such a good thing? 

Well...

With Akaio: One single touch: AP Bypass on. That's it.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> What's special mode?



it's for the EZ5i and has nothing to do with dstwo
It's a sort of clean mode.
It will have a speed value like on the clean mode (1 to 10, 10 is the slowest speed)

Etalon, Pliskron, you guys really need to learn about flash carts..it's not that hard you know


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 15, 2010)

I got my supercard DSTWO yesterday. Sorry

Mini Mario and Door Graphics messed up


Spoiler


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 15, 2010)

e


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 15, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> I still prefer the Arcade and the Game Boy one over those...
> Will test it tho.



agreed the original gameboy one was the best in the series, the ds games are a big WTF?


----------



## hyperhouse91 (Nov 15, 2010)

link11510 said:
			
		

> I got my supercard DSTWO yesterday. Sorry
> 
> Mini Mario and Door Graphics messed up
> 
> ...



Select the game by pressing "X" and select clean mode insted of patched.

Also, not sure if it matters but im using another dump (5325 or 5231) not 0096


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 15, 2010)

Has anyone got this working on the DStwo in clean mode. Mine is just hanging on two white screens.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> For me the filename is "DSi0096 - Mario vs Donkey Kong Mini-land Mayhem! (U)"



Found it 30 minutes ago or so with the same filename 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks though ^^


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 15, 2010)

e


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey! Awesome!

I first heard about this game at a local Gamestop!

I am so grabbing this and losing a life to it! I won't stop till I get %100 because I am...THE FINISHER!!!!

I just hope that I don't pull my hair out at some of the harder puzzles before I complete the game.

I hope this game plays like the original Mario vs DK on the GBA.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Nov 15, 2010)

Got this game, Playing it and I like it a lot so far.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> Tried the hadouken dump I get glitchy graphics during the intro animationsafter that white screen using:dstwo EOS 1.08 ,class two sd card and dsi 1.4.4
> EDIT: Gonna try the xxxx dump.



I think the xxxx dump is the nuked version.

The hadouken one is the proper working version. It's just your card that's having troubles.


----------



## hyperhouse91 (Nov 15, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> Tried the hadouken dump I get glitchy graphics during the intro animationsafter that white screen using:dstwo EOS 1.08 ,class two sd card and dsi 1.4.4
> EDIT: Gonna try the xxxx dump.



needs to be in clean mode and glitches will disappear


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Has anyone got this working on the DStwo in clean mode. Mine is just hanging on two white screens.



lol dude..are you just ignoring everyone who says it's working in clean mode.
or are you just making stuff up

also, there seems to be different dump of this game..not sure why it would be DSi0096 when it's not even DSi enhanced
mine was 5325 - Mario vs Donkey Kong: Mini-land Mayhem! (Usa)


----------



## Fudge (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice. Didn't even notice this was dumped.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I hope this game plays like the original Mario vs DK on the GBA.



No, like March of the Minis.
Sorry.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 15, 2010)

I never even knew this was coming out. I guess it's time to finally wipe the dust off my nds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really enjoyed the other ones on the nds.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 15, 2010)

e


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you know you can press on the Mario Peach and others icons at the beggining, after the save file loading ? xD


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> hyperhouse91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope as long as you have the latest EOS
just turn on clean and it works..if not than format your micro sd and try it again

or try updating patch (if you haven't done it yet) than run it on clean mode
http://gbatemp.net/t264657-dstwo-patch-updated-2010-11-13

I'm on lvl  2-4 in clean mode


----------



## hyperhouse91 (Nov 15, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> hyperhouse91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, nothing special - try formatting your micro sd  or using dump 5325 - maybe you will have better success.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 15, 2010)

i better wi-fi is like the share level stuff am i right?


----------



## Agent007 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hawt. Now to find it.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 15, 2010)

e


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> What kind of a format? Quick, Full, Full+Flash erase which one?



a full is better but a quick format is good enough


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 15, 2010)

e


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




idk know, because it's working fine for me
maybe it's the rom try a different source

I think there's the XXXX, and than the dsi0096, and than there's the 5325..this is the one I'm using

patch mode worked for me but with AP glitches
switch to clean and it works


----------



## flywithme (Nov 15, 2010)

Any hope on DSTT for this game?


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 15, 2010)

e


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 15, 2010)

so dk was horny and stole the girl again ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> so dk was horny and stole the girl again ?



Lol basically. There's always a horny enemy who wants some poon. Donkey Kong... Bowser, Bowser Jr... Horny creatures.


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 15, 2010)

Working perfectly. Thought I got the hadouken but when I opened it up it was the DSi0096. I renamed it to a totally different name, started in clean mode, and works with no flaws.


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he originally wanted a toy of her, but then decided the actual girl would suffice.

Edit: Crap, double post. >.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds to me like it's a bad dump.  Invisible sprites?  Could be AP or bad dump.  GLITCHED sprites?  Bad dump.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like it's a bad dump.  Invisible sprites?  Could be AP or bad dump.  GLITCHED sprites?  Bad dump.



Invisible Minis really is an AP. Mine works #1 on DeSmume but not on CycloDS.
Proof enough ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just unpacked the game with DSLazy. There's a folder named SUPERGUIDE O.O


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, on my EZFlash-Vi, I tried special mode with both OB2 and OB3 Kernals. Instead of freezing on loading, I just get white screens. Guess that means I just gotta wait for a game-fix in a kernal release.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Nov 15, 2010)

I've only played most of the first world but I've noticed no invisible sprites or any AP of any kind.

Acekard 2i AKAIO 1.8.1

I haven't read honestly much of this thread but do these AP problems appear later in the game?


----------



## Clookster (Nov 15, 2010)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> I've only played most of the first world but I've noticed no invisible sprites or any AP of any kind.
> 
> Acekard 2i AKAIO 1.8.1
> 
> I haven't read honestly much of this thread but do these AP problems appear later in the game?



No. Game works fine with Akaio 1.8.1.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> I've only played most of the first world but I've noticed no invisible sprites or any AP of any kind.
> 
> Acekard 2i AKAIO 1.8.1
> 
> I haven't read honestly much of this thread but do these AP problems appear later in the game?



AP only with certain flashcard. Yours bypassed it.


----------



## Clookster (Nov 15, 2010)

lapatateinc said:
			
		

> AP only with certain flashcard. Yours bypassed it.



Actually the ROM has AP on every flashcard.

There are just some very intelligent firmwares that can handle AP. 

And some that can't.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

Clookster said:
			
		

> Actually the ROM has AP on every flashcard.
> 
> There are just some very intelligent firmwares that can handle AP.
> 
> And some that can't.



Yeah I meant that AP is WORKING on certain flashcard. xD
Sorry I was not clear enough.


----------



## oxenh (Nov 15, 2010)

works fine in my supercard dsone (non hc) with eos 1.06 with bypass AP on


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 15, 2010)

Well then. Works 100% on my Acekard 2i with Bypass AP


----------



## CharmingLugia (Nov 15, 2010)

Where o wherecan i get it?


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 15, 2010)

I find the post- and the removal message above mine verry funny.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I just noticed--did the name of this thread change to #DSi 0101? Or was it always that... Also weird that it would say 0101, when the ROM some of us have been getting is DSi 0096.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> And I just noticed--did the name of this thread change to #DSi 0101? Or was it always that...



It was #5231 before. They probably changed because they noticed in the filename that it was DSi enhanced. Dunno how though.


----------



## Clookster (Nov 15, 2010)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> I find the post- and the removal message above mine verry funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. The name changed. The guy above you got his stupid message removed. Everything is fine.

Let's play with Donkey Kong...


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

Let's hope for an AP fix soon...
Wish I could do it myself xD
Or a patch from TeamCyclops, but since they didn't update for a long time....


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Nov 15, 2010)

oxenh said:
			
		

> works fine in my supercard dsone (non hc) with eos 1.06 with bypass AP on


Confirmed, works perfectly on Supercard DSone with SP6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm beginning to wonder if anyone owns the SC DSone anymore, since it always seems to work when people are having trouble with new games.  I never hear people talk about this card, save for maybe one person.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just noticed you can play even with AP on, because there is a map on top screen


----------



## celeron53 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahaha look at the cover art, its not even Peach!!


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 15, 2010)

celeron53 said:
			
		

> hahaha look at the cover art, its not even Peach!!


..Yeah,that's how the other Mario Vs Donkey Kong games were,along with the original Donkey Kong arcade game.

Pauline I think is her name..Somebody correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 15, 2010)

That's right, Pauline.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> celeron53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you're good.

the same damsel from the fucking hard Game Boy Title "Donkey Kong"

which I still have and it haunts my childhood when I look at it...

.....never could beat the Ship world......................


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 15, 2010)

The wait for Wood 1.17


----------



## kupo3000 (Nov 15, 2010)

DSTT with 6.34 .DATs gives me errcode=-6, but was expecting it. 
Recent "WinDS Pro" emulator package works. 

After running the ROM go to Other (H) --> EXTRA --> Super Robot Taisen OG Saga.
This will activate EX5 to fix the static FMVs and maybe some gameplay.

Since this is just a point and touch game you should not have issues with mouse controls.
There's some gameplay slowdown, but I think it's due to my crappy 4yo 1.60 Ghz dual-core laptop.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the game slow down during certain parts of the game and boss fights...

I'm on Acekard2i with the latest version with the AP Bypass ON.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 15, 2010)

its been a long time since the last mario related game came to the DS... a true 1.16.1 is now required for a couple of games


----------



## demitrius (Nov 15, 2010)

As if it needs to be said, but game doesnt load period on M3


----------



## Taichi24 (Nov 15, 2010)

Works perfect on DSTWO, clean mode.

I swear that this seems like the same game I played on DSiWare.  The opening and first level.


----------



## iFish (Nov 15, 2010)

What is so DSi exclusive about this game?


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 15, 2010)

wow i must of gotten a bad dump or i need to update or something the screen goes white during the intro... and what's worse is it does not save after it gives me the white screen supercard ds two user btw.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 15, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> wow i must of gotten a bad dump or i need to update or something the screen goes white during the intro... and what's worse is it does not save after it gives me the white screen supercard ds two user btw.


works fine here :/ and yeah maybe you got a bad dump


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah the dsi number is wrong the 53 something number is right so yeah...


----------



## shinji200 (Nov 15, 2010)

it seems that all the dumps are the same, xxx, dsi96, #5231, etc.. I've checked the CRC32, MD5 and SHA-1 of all the files and all are equal, and an easy way to see if a game is dsi enhanced is using Evolution Tools, the program displays the icons of normal ds games but not the icons of dsi games so it's easy to say when a game is enhanced


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 15, 2010)

Man it took me awhile to get the dump of this game. I should have searched the Filename first, d-oh.

This game is addicting, fun, and challenging at the same time!

Even when you finish the game, you still have the FREE download content. Not only can you download ADDITIONAL LEVELS FROM NINTENDO, FOR FREE...you can ALSO CREATE and UPLOAD your OWN LEVELS or DOWNLOAD OTHER'S! Anyone say KAIZO WARNING?

Still...this game keeps my attention more than the last one, but it still does not top the first one, which does not top the ORIGINAL Gameboy DONKEY KONG(Mario VS DK ZERO).

I am going to be playing this bad boy along with Tales of Innocence English (Thanks Absolute ZERO!) till I finish em, or at least till Gold Sun Dark Dawn comes out...IN ENGLISH.

If you like mario, Get This.
If you like action-puzzle games, Get This.
If you own a Nintendo DS, STILL GET THIS!
This game is NOT a PASS.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 15, 2010)

Is time to play Mario BS Donkey Kong games.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 15, 2010)

i still can't get mine to work bloody hell...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 15, 2010)

is this game good?

just wanna ask before i get this one...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

You know, I never liked the "minis" games of this series. I don't know why, it always turned me off for some reason...


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 15, 2010)

What's DSi enhanced about this game?  Seems strange that it's exactly 32.0meg, seem to remember that other DSi games I've had haven't been standard sizes because the DSi section was missed out during the dumping process.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

It isn't DSi Enhanced, at least not from what I've been seeing. That's just one of the filenames for it for some reason. There are other filenames, but that's what people have been finding it under. I found mine under the DSi header..


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone else would rather have a proper Donkey Kong game? I enjoyed the first but I'd rather they go back to how original gameplay of the series or even do a new Donkey Kong Jr.

The "Minis" game was never one I wanted a sequal for.


----------



## Clookster (Nov 15, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Anyone else would rather have a proper Donkey Kong game?








I love Donkey Kong.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 15, 2010)

That isn't proper Donkey Kong, Cranky Kong is the original big guy.


----------



## roxas855tw (Nov 15, 2010)

link11510 said:
			
		

> Well then. Works 100% on my Acekard 2i with Bypass AP


Me, too 
But I haven't turn AP Bypass option on...
It works very well and No Freeze.


----------



## sk3tch (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine works with bypass anti-piracy turned on (Acekard 2i/AKaio 1.8.1/2GB Kingston JPN microSD on a DSi XL running firmware 1.4.1U) - but there are graphical glitches here and there throughout the first few levels.  Ah well, these games have never been my cup of tea, anyway.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 15, 2010)

Has anybody got this working on an EZFlash-Vi yet? If so, how'd you do it?


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Has anybody got this working on an EZFlash-Vi yet? If so, how'd you do it?



did you try all the special mode??


----------



## NDStemp (Nov 15, 2010)

Edit: Wrong thread. ;\


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 15, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> MarcusRaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, every single setting on both Kernals. >.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 15, 2010)

@MarcusRaven : this game is reported to run in special mode.
Can you tell me what kind of microSD you own ? brand, size, made in ?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 15, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmm... where is the patch to this game?! I'm Wood R4 the the main characters is a square with horizontal lines, IS VERY UGLY and very difficult to play


----------



## numel2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello,

How can I download the game?


Regards


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 15, 2010)

So... this IS actual AP?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Nov 15, 2010)

M3 lite not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope there will be a patch for that. Don't wanna buy a new card, since the 3DS is coming soon.


----------



## kilik_tag (Nov 15, 2010)

How is it working on EDGE ? Anyone tested it ? Thx in advance...


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay, ran through the special modes on both OB2 and OB3, being careful not to accidentally skip any. (I realized that I accidentally didn't test OB3 the first time. Copied OB2 over itself by mistake. >.


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 15, 2010)

any ap on ysmenu? or waio?


----------



## ayaka_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Okay, ran through the special modes on both OB2 and OB3, being careful not to accidentally skip any. (I realized that I accidentally didn't test OB3 the first time. Copied OB2 over itself by mistake. >.


----------



## craplame (Nov 15, 2010)

Works on my Acekard 2.1 with Akaio 1.8.1. This is really addicted...


----------



## paratroopa (Nov 15, 2010)

kilik_tag said:
			
		

> How is it working on EDGE ? Anyone tested it ? Thx in advance...



Invisible sprites and sound problems.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 15, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Okay, ran through the special modes on both OB2 and OB3, being careful not to accidentally skip any. (I realized that I accidentally didn't test OB3 the first time. Copied OB2 over itself by mistake. >.


----------



## iFish (Nov 15, 2010)

Played it on my DSTWO in Patch Mode and all the sprites were screwed up.

In clean mode it worked fine though.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 15, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Okay, ran through the special modes on both OB2 and OB3, being careful not to accidentally skip any. (I realized that I accidentally didn't test OB3 the first time. Copied OB2 over itself by mistake. >.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 15, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> MarcusRaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Okay, ran through the special modes on both OB2 and OB3, being careful not to accidentally skip any. (I realized that I accidentally didn't test OB3 the first time. Copied OB2 over itself by mistake. >.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 15, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay at last!!! I'm gonna get it right now!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 15, 2010)

cool. Downloading now, hope my bro would like it


----------



## ffsrofll333 (Nov 15, 2010)

any ideas of getting it to work on cyclods? thanks


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think the DSI0096 release is a bad dump. I need to find the 5235 one I guess and try it all over again. Gotta change the oil in my wife's car first, so this may be a while before I can get to it.



...it's not. The archive I downloaded was the DSi 0096, and works perfectly.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 15, 2010)

didnt expect this to be out.
hopefully this will change my mind about this game since i played the GBA version


----------



## leon27607 (Nov 15, 2010)

reminds me of lemings


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> MarcusRaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that! I got the same one and it works perfect. And yes, it's sort of a Lemmings-style game. I love lemmings also! (I used to call them the Lemmons when my aunt played the game.)


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> cool. Downloading now, hope my bro would like it


he will, it's addicting and fun


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually find this game hard to get excited about.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 15, 2010)

There's something wrong with the mini Mario sprites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They mess up and pixelated, I'm using a DS Lite with this and my bro's R4 on 1.16 Wood. Is it because of the rom or anything else?


----------



## void03 (Nov 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> There's something wrong with the mini Mario sprites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Majority of the people who are experiencing problems is with the sprite pixelation.
We're assuming it is some sort of AP. 
But as far as i know, through using wood r4 1.16, it plays ok despite the pixelation. Currently on the 2nd world/stage.

See if wood 1.17 will fix it when it comes out sooon.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you, good thing it's just not me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 16, 2010)

Tried it out on CycloDS, and the minis are invisible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 16, 2010)

^Seems to be "AP" but people say that the rom is still playable... mine's pixelated and at first I thought they're a swarm of bees


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 16, 2010)

lol so far played and uploaded my level online and no AP to be found xD and on stage 3-1, I used Acekard 2i w/ AKAIO 1.8.1 AAP (Off) Everything is fine so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This game is fun, I'm going to make more hard levels :]

Download my level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it always with 2 numbers for a letter in front of the name ^.^ (13east)


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 16, 2010)

Have any of you guys noticed that there was a DSTWO patch for this game? It's located here: http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7517-1-1.html. I think it fixes the problems for both modes (PATCHED and CLEAN mode).


----------



## Rascal (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure if this explains any problems that people are having, but I just dumped the retail cart with WoodDumper and I can tell you that the Hadouken release isn't a clean dump.  After doing binary comparisons, it looks like Hadouken put in a crack.  The clean dump shows reads below 0x8000, typical AP.  The Hadouken release doesn't.  I'm not sure what affect this would have on some cards.

I've tested the clean dump on two cards.  It works on AKAIO with AAP (not without it) and works on DSTwo either patched or clean.  I can't speak for other cards.

Disclaimer: This post is meant to be informative. GBATemp does not want public posts requesting ROMs nor do I want any PMs.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 16, 2010)

Rascal said:
			
		

> Not sure if this explains any problems that people are having, but I just dumped the retail cart with WoodDumper and I can tell you that the Hadouken release isn't a clean dump.  After doing binary comparisons, it looks like Hadouken put in a crack.  The clean dump shows reads below 0x8000, typical AP.  The Hadouken release doesn't.  I'm not sure what affect this would have on some cards.
> 
> I've tested the clean dump on two cards.  It works on AKAIO with AAP (not without it) and works on DSTwo either patched or clean.  I can't speak for other cards.
> 
> Disclaimer: This post is meant to be informative. GBATemp does not want public posts requesting ROMs nor do I want any PMs.



that's what I thought too..thanks for testing it


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 16, 2010)

Hm so if I followed well, the Hadouken release is patched ?
Why doesn't it work on EVERY card then ?
Does the clean dump work ?

With his release, I could play pur-fectly on DeSmume but not CycloDS with whatever version.
I would love to try the clean one though ^^


----------



## magicksun (Nov 16, 2010)

hooooo yeas , very good game , but i like to play it not pixelated =)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 16, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> hooooo yeas , very good game , but i like to play it not pixelated =)


Only the Mini Marios are pixelated and separated. You can still see all of it, though.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone else getting slowdown on sprite-heavy levels like S-2 (where there's 4 mini-marios and a mini-dk)?  On my 4GB Class 6 Transcend it pretty much slows to a crawl until the first marios start going in the exit, when it speeds up.  Makes it a bit easier at least.

When you've got 2 girders attached to one screw is there any way of removing one without removing both (apart from tapping the opposite end, obviously)?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow all these new AP are really interesting.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I like them as well !


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 16, 2010)

Their AP is annoying but fails to prevent people from playing it


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't usually get game rage, but when you're right at the end of a level and the foot of one of your minis just clips the top of the head of another as he's going up a ramp and makes him turn around and fall to his doom I feel like hoying my DSi out the window.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 16, 2010)

They declined my level because it was too difficult -_-


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 16, 2010)

Killermech said:
			
		

> They declined my level because it was too difficult -_-


Lol,wow thats so stupid.

Is it possible to beat?If so then they should have kept it because the game is too easy in parts as is.:/


----------



## Killermech (Nov 16, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea it's possible. You need to beat the level yourself with a trophy before you can even upload it to their server =\


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 16, 2010)

Killermech said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right,I forgot.

Nintendo fails.xP


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 16, 2010)

good game i like it soo far, SCDS2's latest patch made the game work soo much better, i dont have any AP problems


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 16, 2010)

Still no game patch yet?
I'm afraid of Golden sun, we still can't play the japanese one with Cyclods and i don't want to change flashcart 3 month before the 3DS >.<
Oh well, I guess Cyclods is really dead now..


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 16, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Still no game patch yet?
> I'm afraid of Golden sun, we still can't play the japanese one with Cyclods and i don't want to change flashcart 3 month before the 3DS >.<
> Oh well, I guess Cyclods is really dead now..


Maby somebody will revive it like they did with R4.(R4 Wood)


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 16, 2010)

i can only find the dsi version

is there another version

i press a on my dstwo but nothing happens


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 16, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> i can only find the dsi version
> 
> is there another version
> 
> i press a on my dstwo but nothing happens



There is no 'DSi' version, they are all DS version even if it's written DSi.

And hum, can't help you with the DStwo thing, I don't have one, and it's not really clear instructions of what's the problem ^^;


----------



## CWaffles (Nov 16, 2010)

For Supercard DSTwo users having problems with this game, check this thread - http://gbatemp.net/t265045-dstwo-patch-upd...-vs-donkey-kong


----------



## ACWWFAN (Nov 17, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really?  Do you want a bunch of levels you can't beat being uploaded...?


----------



## FulgoreSama (Nov 17, 2010)

ACWWFAN said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So don't give any remote challenge to people because you can't solve a 5th grade puzzle but give anyone an upload that uploads a circus kong, 1 platform, 5 coins and two connectors? That sounds boring as hell.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 17, 2010)

Am I the only one who found that the first boss level, everything was sort of... slow? Like, nothing was moving AS smooth.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Nov 17, 2010)

There seems to be a new update for DSTT users, however I don't know if it is confirmed working.

Update found here: http://gbatemp.net/t218169-new-extinfo-dat...ovember-16-2010

Extinfo data for *V2GE - Mario vs. Donkey Kong Mini-Land Mayhem!*


```
0x0204e734
00 0C A0 E1 21 04 80 E1 00 10 A0 E3 00 20 9F E5
12 FF 2F E1 3D E0 3F 02
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x0233a1a8
04 4A BA 42 02 D1 80 22 92 00 BF 18 01 A2 17 60
4F 60 0D E1 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x0233a3d4
0A 60 E7 E6
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x02339fa8
94 E8 3F 02
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x0233a2d8
85 42 3A E0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x0233a228
B8 20 00 23 88 60 CB 60 01 4A 01 3B 13 60 01 E0
B8 E8 3F 02 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x02380668
00 00 A0 E1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0xc2339e40
F8 B5 04 1C
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x02339e50
09 E0 55 4F 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x02339e70
4B 48 53 21
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x02339ed0
43 1C 03 E0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x0233a50c
03 E0 00 21
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0xd0000000
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x023fc400
2C 30 9F E5 E8 41 93 E5 28 50 9F E5 05 00 54 E1
24 40 9F 05 08 40 83 05 20 40 9F 05 A8 40 83 05
1C 40 9F 05 48 41 83 05 18 40 9F 05 E8 41 83 05
F8 8F BD E8 24 1F 11 02 60 9C AA E0 FD 8E AA 36
15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x0204eacc
4B B6 0E EA
```

Good luck to those that find this helpful to patch the game


----------



## Didu50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweet! I hated the Pink block system because my reactions were kinda slow. This is easier?


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 17, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> There seems to be a new update for DSTT users, however I don't know if it is confirmed working.
> 
> Update found here: http://gbatemp.net/t218169-new-extinfo-dat...ovember-16-2010
> 
> ...



So hum, these are only for DSTT ?


----------



## CONADATUAMAE (Nov 17, 2010)

Man, how do you run roms like these? I keep getting -5 error.
On a dslite+r4 clone w/ v6.35.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Nov 18, 2010)

lapatateinc said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuh, I think so.

I guess someone needs to patch the codes to the actual ROM itself.


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 18, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> I guess someone needs to patch the codes to the actual ROM itself.



My thought exactly. But as it is working on ±90% of the flashcards, who will want to do that =/
It's still not working on what, CycloDS and maybe R4 ?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

Wood 1.17 fixes the mini-Mario problem


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

Not going to lie, not a fan of the game. I like Lemmings on the old Mac's, but this is just a boring game. I'm just going to get Visual Boy and download the first one...


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 18, 2010)

Just downloaded Wood R4 1.17.I'll try out the game later and see how it is.Only thing that makes it less fun is the fact that I can't get on Wi-Fi.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 18, 2010)

Played world one.I'll play some more later.It's fun,but werent you allowed to turn the mini marios left and right no MvK 2? Now you can't.It sucks.Other than that,this game seems to be better.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 18, 2010)

I thought ZIP's weren't accepted, only RAR's?

This gonna get nuked.


----------



## Pendor (Nov 18, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> I thought ZIP's weren't accepted, only RAR's?
> 
> This gonna get nuked.
> 
> ...


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 19, 2010)

Only found one address... Dammit... always happen lol


```
0004eacc: F8 8F BD E8 -> 4B B6 0E EA
```

Just need ROM offset for this "0x023fc400" and is good...

Edit: Anyone want to try this?... My DSTT gave me white screen so I gave up the testing and Acekard work perfectly with clean rom APP (OFF)... let me know if it fix it, I have 2 more patches to do for this... 

Download: Fix Failed will yet again tomorrow



Spoiler



Changed:
00004400: 16 B4 37 B2 45 D9 5C 3D  CF 73 24 81 27 9C C0 40 -> 2C 30 9F E5 E8 41 93 E5 28 50 9F E5 05 00 54 E1
00004410: 59 FD F6 67 53 2A FB 2A  BA 4D 6B 7F 6A B5 3F DF -> 24 40 9F 05 08 40 83 05 20 40 9F 05 A8 40 83 05
00004420: 61 20 C4 9C 8A 9C E1 B9  FF 14 A7 2E 1B 10 96 08 -> 1C 40 9F 05 48 41 83 05 18 40 9F 05 E8 41 83 05
00004430: 16 09 BB F3 ED 67 5A 94  48 C8 B6 AC 39 56 F0 EE -> F8 8F BD E8 24 1F 11 02 60 9C AA E0 FD 8E AA 36
00004440: BA D0 26 19 72 F1 10 7F  43 D4 7D 36 -> 15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36
0004EACC: F8 8F BD E8 -> 4B B6 0E EA



Thanks to retrogamefan for the update!


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 19, 2010)

White screen on CycloDS B.4 with the patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stealth mode or not.
Crash with both No$Gba and DeSmume...

I tried just for fun to put back this line : 

```
0004eacc: F8 8F BD E8 -> 4B B6 0E EA
```
in the patched one.

The game is working again, with AP, haha.
Hope this help a bit xD


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 19, 2010)

Uhm... this weird... I will try to fix it again tomorrow when I have time


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 19, 2010)

This goes to DSTWO users: 

If most of you guys are still having problems trying to load the game, then I have a Solution for you. 

So far only one person has confirmed that the solution works. I'm using a 2GB Micro SD card (non-SDHC card) to play this game and it runs without any problems.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 19, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> This goes to DSTWO users:
> 
> If most of you guys are still having problems trying to load the game, then I have a Solution for you.
> 
> So far only one person has confirmed that the solution works. I'm using a 2GB Micro SD card (non-SDHC card) to play this game and it runs without any problems.



Switching from a microSD to a class 6 microSDHC I noticed far more slowdown in games.  This game in particular suffers major slowdown in some levels when being played on flashcarts, so it might be worth using a non-HC sd card for this one.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 19, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> so it might be worth using a non-HC sd card for this one.



Nope. Using a 2gb SD.. still slows down. It's just the game. When there's too much shit happening [as in EVERY SINGLE DONKEY KONG LEVEL], it slows down big time. Or when there's like 3 mini mario's on and there happens to be enemies on the screen. sloooooowwwww.


----------



## hyperhouse91 (Nov 19, 2010)

for the M3DS Real,  downoad YSM3 at http://www.mediafire.com/?9bsd6cds4akxori 

-Unzip  
-Place your "YSM3.nds" and your TTMenu and YSMenu folders onto the root of your SD card 
-Boot up your DS and choose YSM3 - and then the game.


----------



## Jackaltyson (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm glad I have an acekard on 1.8.0 with aap enabled. No glitchy graphics, no AP, nothing wrong with this.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey I have AKAIO 1.8.1 and this games does not run as smoth as it should.
Let's just say that the more sprites there are on screen, the more the game slows down.
This problem shows it's ugly head in those levels with Mini Mario, Toad, and Peach. The games slows down slightly and then you will notice occasional graphical glitches in the paralax background.

If somebody has a retail copy, please confirm if the retail copy of the game does the same thing or if it is a bad dump. Although I will need to go into my history as I cannot remember for the life of me what dump of the game I got.

tl;dr:
Game slows down when there is more than 2 Mini Marios/Peach/Paluine/DK/Toads
Game also slows when using the hammer. (The hammer music is slower than it should be.)


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 19, 2010)

There still isn't a fix for this with Cyclo DS Evo? 0_o

Hmm, the site needs to get up soon, so TC can fix it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(So happy I picked TC for their fixes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Etalon (Nov 19, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Hey I have AKAIO 1.8.1 and this games does not run as smoth as it should.



As you can see, *nobody *reported that in the Akaio forums:

http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=3

So:

a) You're not able to use your Akaio 1.8.1 and didn't turn on Anti Piracy Bypass_ or_
b) You're the only person in the word with this Anti Piracy.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 20, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Hey I have AKAIO 1.8.1 and this games does not run as smoth as it should.
> Let's just say that the more sprites there are on screen, the more the game slows down.
> This problem shows it's ugly head in those levels with Mini Mario, Toad, and Peach. The games slows down slightly and then you will notice occasional graphical glitches in the paralax background.
> 
> ...


Maybe you have your APP on? I turned mine off and it smooth then turn it on and play on the same level and its lag o.o not sure why =/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 20, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...My game slows down big time when there's more than 2 mini's on screen, it's a donkey kong level, or I pick up the hammers.

I turned off AAP and the game just froze on me. Though I'm passed that point it froze.. maybe I'll try it again.


----------



## zizer (Nov 20, 2010)

m3izero sakura 1.49 is black screen


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 20, 2010)

Fixed! Hopefully...

Download Here

Enjoy!~

Edit: Fixed and uploaded! please test it and let me know


----------



## quaker_max (Nov 20, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> Fixed! Hopefully...
> 
> Download Here
> 
> ...



thx! but nothing here....

dstwo card with system3.dat update, 5 different roms and no success 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



micro sd card is a sandisk 16gb. 

no rom works on clean and set to patch mario and then donkey are screwed up.

the patch does nothing, everytime the same...


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 20, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> Fixed! Hopefully...
> 
> Download Here
> 
> ...


Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'mma try it right away!


----------



## LFF (Nov 20, 2010)

latest patch doesn't work on the CycloDS with the firmware 1.59. still got invisible sprites.


----------



## Giratina3 (Nov 20, 2010)

Doesn't work on M3. Ill continue to use YSM3 til a fix is done, Im still waiting for the M3 team to fix a few games so i can run them clean :L.


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 20, 2010)

LFF said:
			
		

> latest patch doesn't work on the CycloDS with the firmware 1.59. still got invisible sprites.


This

It's like it didn't change at all, but the previous save didn't work anymore.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 20, 2010)

ARGH dammit... I thought it would work xP Well thanks guys


Download Here -doesn't work again =/ screw this! LOL!

Added 2 more addresses and hex hopefully it will work =/ If this doesn't then I give up lol... I will leave it to the pro xD


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 20, 2010)

Gives two white screens on DeSmume, same result as the first patch ^^;


----------



## Adr990 (Nov 21, 2010)

Now fix for it yet? 0_o

Darkspirit how is you fix doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I suppose Cyclo DS fix is depending on you (and all other cards)
As cyclo ds forums are out now..


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 21, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Now fix for it yet? 0_o
> 
> Darkspirit how is you fix doing?
> 
> ...



Looks like an automatic message *sad*
The website is down, bandwidth limit exceded. *sigh*


----------



## Kueh (Nov 22, 2010)

AK2i does slow slightly when a lot is going on in game.  I tried the retail cart and there is no slowdown.


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've experienced a tiny little bit of slowdown on DStwo--maby the retail cart (on a DSi?) fixes that.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mario_vs_Donkey_Kong_MiniLand_Mayhem_USA_iNTERNAL_NDS-NukeThis


Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÜÜÜÜÛÜÜÜ²±°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²°±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÜ±°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßÛÛÛÛÛ²Ü°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛ²ÛÛÛß°±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ² °±²ÛÛÛÛ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛ²ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂ²±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÂÂ±²²ÛÛÛÛ²Û
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛ²ÛÛß °ÂÂ ²²ÛÛ±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÛÛ°²²Ý
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²Û²ÛÛÝÂÂ±±°ÂÂ²Û±ÛÛÛÛ²Û²ßßß²ÝÂÂ ÜÜÂÂ²Ûßß Ü²²±°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÜÜÂÂßÛÛÛßß ÜÜ²ÝÂÂÂÂ²ßßßÛÛÛ²Û ²ÜÜÂÂÜÛ²ÛÛÛ ÜÜÛ°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÞÛÛÛÛÛÜ ß °²ÛÛÛÛ²ÂÂÂÂ ÜÛ°Ü ßß ÞÛÛÛÛ Þ±ÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²±°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÛÛÛÝÛ²Ý ßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÂÂ ÞÛ²ÛÛÛÛÜ°ÛÛÛ±Ý Û²ÛÛÛ ÞÛÛÛ²±ÂÂ°±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÞÛÛÛÛ ÛÛ²ÜÂÂßÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÂÂÛ²ÛÛ²Ûß Þ²ÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛßÂÂßÛÛÛÛÜÜÜ ß²ÛÛ²²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÛÛÛ²Ý°ÞÛÛÛÛÜÂÂßÛÛÛ²Ý Þ±ÛÛÛßÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÜÜÛÛÛßÂÂ °± ÜÜÛ²ßßßÂÂßß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ²ÛÛÛÛÛ ± ÛÛÛÛÛÛ± ÞÛÛÛ² °ÛÛÛÝ ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÜÛÛÛÜÂÂÛÛÛÜÜ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÞ² Þ±°ÛÛÛ²Ý ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ Þ²ÛÛÛ²ÛÝßÛÛÛÛÛ²±°Ü ²ÛÛÛÝ ²±ÛÛÛÛÛ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛ²Û ÞÛÝ Û²ÛÛÛÛ² °ÛÛÛÛß²ÛÝ ß±ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ ß²ÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý ²ÛÛÛ°ÛÛÛ²Ûß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂß±±² ²ÛÛ ÞÛßß± °ÂÂ ßß ²ÛÛÛÜÂÂ ßß²Ý Û±ÂÂßÛÛÛ²ßÂÂ°ßÛÛÛ²ßß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÞÛÛÜ²ÜÂÂÂÂ°Ü°Û²²ÜÜÜÜÜ²Ü°ÂÂ²ÜÜÛ²²Û²ÜÜÂÂ °ÂÂ ÜÜÜÜ°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÂÂÜÂÂÜÜÂÂÜÜÜÜÂÂÜÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÂÂ ÛÜÜÛÂÂÛÛÂÂÛÜÜÜÂÂ²Û
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÛÂÂ ÛßßÛÂÂ²ÛÂÂÜÜÜÛÂÂßß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßßÂÂ ßÂÂßÂÂßßÂÂßßßßÂÂßß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÞÛÛÛ°ÛÛ²Û²ÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛ²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛ°±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²°ÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±Û²ÛÛÛÛÛ° úmRúnOv08úÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²±ÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛÜ²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ°±ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²±°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÜÜ°±ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²±²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²°±
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ±²²ß±°±²ßßß°±
NukeThis presents!

Mario_vs_Donkey_Kong_MiniLand_Mayhem_USA_iNTERNAL_NDS-NukeThis

2010-11-23

At the grand opening of Mario's third theme park, the first 100 guests
receive a new Mini Pauline toy. Donkey Kong arrives as the 101st guest
and finds himself out of luck. He grabs Pauline and heads into the park
with Mario and his Mini Marios in hot pursuit...

Mario vs. Donkey Kong Miniland Mayhem is an action puzzle game in which
players use the stylus to place objects like girders, springs, conveyer
belts, pipes and ladders to guide the Mini Marios to the end door of
each level. 

-enjoy

this has a unit=2 header and is a NDS game with a DSi header but the
game itself has no DSi features. Basically This release is for those
who want the original unpatched dump that works on Aikio 1.8.1 or 
DSTWO or those who want to see how the AP was patched by HADOUKEN.
also there is some sprite issues with certain cards on the HADOUKEN pre.
```


----------



## lapatateinc (Nov 24, 2010)

Fun how the unpatched and patched doesn't work on CycloDS


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

Kueh said:
			
		

> AK2i does slow slightly when a lot is going on in game.  I tried the retail cart and there is no slowdown.



Turn off AAP. The one rom I got, I turned off AAP, and the game stopped that slowdown. And I've witnessed no AP.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Kueh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hooray!  That's much better, thanks.


----------



## tsol (Nov 27, 2010)

Still has invisible sprites on CycloDS 1.60


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Nov 29, 2010)

e


----------



## owlman (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah I have a dstt and am using ysmenu and when there's a lot of stuff on screen the game lags is there a way to fix this?


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 24, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> Still has invisible sprites on CycloDS 1.60




It works since V2.0 and of course with V2.1


----------



## monkeybutt (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey all—I used to be into the scene here, but I've been out for a few years. I've got a DS Lite and an M3 Simply. I'm looking to get back in to play what I now see is #DSi 0101. 


What hardware would you recommend buying to get back in the game?  Bascially, I imagine I need a new flashcart, possibly with slot 2 support, one that gets updates regularly, and I also imagine I need a fast micro SD card.

Can you guys give me recommendations as to which to buy and possibly which version of the rom I should look for?

Thanks a lot,
me


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 25, 2010)

Supercard DStwo.


----------

